# Do you have a BF/GF?



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

Do you have a boyfriend or girlfriend? Just curious.


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

<_< If your curious I do have a boyfriend.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 28, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 28, 2009)

no....I have a fiancee


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> <_< If your curious I do have a boyfriend.


 :O 
Aren't you a boy ...?

Yes I have a girlfriend.


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I'm a male.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....*awkward silence*


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 28, 2009)

Your poll fails.  Suddenly single people must be 5 year old brats? XD


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Whats wrong with that?

And where's the just no option? Just because I don't have a boyfriend or girlfriend doesn't mean I don't want one.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Your poll fails.  Suddenly single people must be 5 year old brats? XD


Eww, girls have cooties!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Your poll fails.  Suddenly single people must be 5 year old brats? XD


I knew I was forgetting something!


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucas: I'm gonna run like a little *censored.8.3*!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 28, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heehee >.<

And yes, I have a Gf.....


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

EEWWWW. GIRLS HAVE COOTIES.

I love my girlfriend.


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 28, 2009)

I didnt vote because none of them really apply to me... Not until i'm actually married next year


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

Okay, well now I know I screwed up bigtime on this poll.


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

Better words. ^_^


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 28, 2009)

_Topic Moved: Brewster's Cafe._


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Better words. ^_^


...

Your telling me that you are what I think you are?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*You're

And what, that the poll failed?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, i'm talking about Mr_Hobo.

Is he what I think he is?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 28, 2009)

i have mah eye on somebody <_<


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he said he was without saying it


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure he's already said he was, and why does it matter?


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... grow up please, yeah hes gay, so what????


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Grow up ...?
I was just asking if my thoughts were right ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> i have mah eye on somebody <_<


I had my eye on somebody, until last night!. YAY me!  :gyroiddance:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroid360move:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroid360:


----------



## Sab (Mar 28, 2009)

not atm not really into anyone right now


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

I have my Eye on someone


----------



## Thunder (Mar 28, 2009)

EW, GERLS R YUKEH


----------



## Sky_Kid (Mar 28, 2009)

One day, in the middle of class, I was bored, so I wrote "Single 4 life" on my palm so everyone would quit bugging me about who I had my eye on or something.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> I have my Eye on someone


Well not just one. About 3


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 28, 2009)

I had more than my eye on mine last night =D


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

YES! <33333


----------



## JJH (Mar 28, 2009)

I feel stalkerish for choosing the last option.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2009)

"Eww, boys are yucky!"
Hee hee


----------



## evilpancakes (Mar 28, 2009)

Im crushing and hopefully getting witht the person Thursday


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> "Eww, boys are yucky!"
> Hee hee


It was funny, I loved making that an answer!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

Hmm, people who are playing AC seem like they are not married, is there an explanation?


LAWL


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 28, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Hmm, people who are playing AC seem like they are not married, is there an explanation?
> 
> 
> LAWL


most are kids...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not talking about the kids. LOL JK older people who could beat me up


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

Everyone on here doesn't play AC, and the majority of users are Teenagers.


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

3 guys at my school have a crush on me! But im avoiding them...I dont like any of them....!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

Someone is stalking my GF.   


I hate stalkers, anyone here have someone stalking them?


----------



## yuba (Mar 28, 2009)

the only reason why im not doing this is because i dont have a bf but i dont think boys are yucky.


----------



## MygL (Mar 28, 2009)

Eww boys... 

Lol no....


----------



## Carm94 (Mar 28, 2009)

thers not a answer for just not haveing 1


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

Carm94 said:
			
		

> thers not a answer for just not haveing 1


Look at th esecond poll


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Someone is stalking my GF.
> 
> 
> I hate stalkers, anyone here have someone stalking them?


2 guys before.. creepy dudes..


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

Carm94 said:
			
		

> thers not a answer for just not haveing 1


You have multiple bfs?
.........no comment.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are lucky.
I would pay to be stalked.


----------



## brotatochip (Mar 28, 2009)

Nope. Lol. I got my eye on somebodyy


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Nope. Lol. I got my eye on somebodyy


*cough horse cough*
XDDDDD
@dustin no its creepy trust me.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's not.
I would love to have a stalker or someone who's obsessed with me. Makes me feel wanted. <3


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yah but what about the creepy things they do..stalkin you down..


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love that.
Them following me wherever I go and watching my every move.


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

..wow kay good luck with that then


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then get a dog and let it follow you


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
I want a person to be obsessed with me and make shrines of my pictures and garbage. <3


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that is just plain creepy!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nu uh.
Cuz then it means someone loves me. <3


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, then it means someone _wants_ you.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's just as fine.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must like attention then...


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 28, 2009)

That isnt love.  If you think it is, you have a little growing up to do


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> That isnt love.  If you think it is, you have a little growing up to do


Are you talking to me? I know that Lust and Love are different things but both are fine.


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 28, 2009)

I didnt say anything about lust.  That isnt lust or love.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I didnt say anything about lust.  That isnt lust or love.


Have you ever been obsessed with someone to know this?


----------



## Wish (Mar 28, 2009)

I dont like anybody.


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 28, 2009)

I like a girl called...I'm not posting 'cos mates from school are on here. Heh heh HORF!


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAD THREE PERVERTED  BOY STALKERS THE OTHER DAY!!!!! Beleive me its not FUN! they were saying really gross....I cant say...so I got my friends to defend me and get them to back off!!!! I felt discusted by what they said to me....


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Details in PM plz.
And i'm a perverted person, so having a pervy stalker would be fine with me.


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ewwww why would she tell she says she can't say it's probably personal


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She probably can't say because of storms sexual rules, that's why I said details in PM.


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still why would you want to know?


----------



## Wish (Mar 28, 2009)

BECAUSE HE/SHE'S A PERVETED STALKER.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because i'm bored.


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 is straaaaaaaange!


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea....thats one reason I guess I ummmm.....cant say!!! And im trying to forget about what happened. So id prefer not talking about it! If you really want me to tell you Magnamannt125 I can pm you! I just dont really wanna talk about it...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

sakura said:
			
		

> BECAUSE HE/SHE'S A PERVETED STALKER.


Nah I only stalk my girlfriend.


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0.o Excuse me? Is that 'cos you want to make sure she's not cheating on you, or are you just ... ya know


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want full details just the things they said. XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mostly yes, she's done it in the past.


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok then, your kinda strange in my books  but still, your alrite!


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummmmm....I guess it couldent hurt! I already told most of my friends what happened anyway! I wont give you much detail, but some of it! OH and I had many other stalker incidents!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you are a stalker that wants a stalker. Odd.


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 28, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rather odd but still...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish my gf stalked me back, that'd be alot better than some random person.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a couple, you should not have to stalk her, and she should not have to stalk you.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a paranoid person.
I have to make sure she's not cheating every few minutes.


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 28, 2009)

This Topic


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If she cheats on you, it might not be love.


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 28, 2009)

This is probs gonna get closed...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> This is probs gonna get closed...


Considering that a moderator is watching...


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 28, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye, moderators watching forums scare me


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 28, 2009)

Magamannt125 I pm'ed you now read it!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really scares you when it is your own topic...


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 28, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup anyway back to topic. The moral of the story is never stalk someone, remember that kids!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah kids, everything Draco Roar said is right, and remember, if someone stalks you, tell them that you are stalking them and know more about them than they know about themselves. That will scare the crap out of them.


----------



## Lewis (Mar 28, 2009)

I feel like I need a girlfriend ^-^

Havent had one for hmm..3 years. Wow thats a long time when you think about it >.>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> I feel like I need a girlfriend ^-^
> 
> Havent had one for hmm..3 years. Wow thats a long time when you think about it >.>


Go for it man!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

Makes me feel good that someone on TBT is married.


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a boyfriend ^^


----------



## Peso (Mar 28, 2009)

Nope. Never had one never will. Well when the time will come. I'm only 12 hasn't come to
me yet.  T_T


----------



## pippy1 (Mar 28, 2009)

i had 3 boyfriends but i didnt even get to kiss 1 and i dumped them coz they were jerks


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 28, 2009)

Peso said:
			
		

> Nope. Never had one never will. Well when the time will come. I'm only 12 hasn't come to
> me yet.  T_T


*aw why wont you? T_T - nevermind you edited it*


----------



## Peso (Mar 28, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the main reason is I'm only 12 yrs. old. that's the reason!  XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm single and loving it.

@mega: You're a freak but I still luff you ^^
@lewis: how about all your life? -.-


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 28, 2009)

I haven't had a girlfriend in like... 2 months. Woah that's alot


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I'm single and loving it.
> 
> @mega: You're a freak but I still luff you ^^
> @lewis: how about all your life? -.-


Freaks ftw.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're a freak, then I love you too :3


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am =D


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3

:>


----------



## bcb (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm still open. No gf... Yet. Apparently, girls don't take me seriously. Either that or I'm not attracted to them. :/


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 28, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn i dont think i can ever look at you the way i did before...


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 28, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's stupid.
He's still the same person.


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Mar 28, 2009)

i have an amazing boyfriend name steven.
10.27.08


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

Is there anyone here who just  got a GF or BF in the last 2 weeks?

I am one, I got a GF yesterday.


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

Being gay is fine. I was born with it. God damn I'm still human.Thank you Coffeebean! and Furry Sparks. : -)


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Being gay is fine. I was born with it. God damn I'm still human.Thank you Coffeebean! and Furry Sparks. : -)


I have nothing against gays also.


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 28, 2009)

i have a boyfriend! woot! DDDDD
i love john! <3 aka chubster!


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but now i know HE'S GAY

hell, i didn't know that before... :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

Well now you know.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 28, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Well now you know.


mm'kay


----------



## brotatochip (Mar 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooo. Its not the horse. I hate him.


----------



## Lewis (Mar 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> @lewis: how about all your life? -.-


What?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 28, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what does that change?


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

Your just a racist who can't tie my laces.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


obviously not him, he was gay before i found out, but it changes the way i see him now


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You say it is not okay to be gay but I just think your evil. Your just some racist who can't tie my laces. : - )


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 28, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never said it wasn't okay to be gay

it's... just not how i roll


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your saying if your brother or anybody who is gay, You would hate them and never talk to him?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

I actually have two girlfriends.

Real: Lizz
Virtual: Flannery


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 28, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


again, i never said that

if my bro was gay, i would think differently of him than i do now


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I actually have two girlfriends.
> 
> Real: Lizz
> Virtual: Flannery


Wait wat.
My GF is Misty then.


----------



## Horus (Mar 28, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> <_< If your curious I do have a boyfriend.


woah, the "Mr" threw me wayyyy off


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 28, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think being single for a couple of months is bad.
I've been single all my life =p


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a name of Pokemon Crater a person was.


----------



## XoxmimiXox (Mar 28, 2009)

UMM IHAVE  A BOYFIRNED <3


----------



## Lewis (Mar 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! whys that?


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 28, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I ask for too much =P


----------



## Lewis (Mar 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I know ^-^


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 28, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why ask? >___<


----------



## Resonate (Mar 28, 2009)

uuum...Kinda sorta.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, same.

^5


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Being gay is fine. I was born with it. God damn I'm still human.Thank you Coffeebean! and Furry Sparks. : -)


IT IS fine. whoever disagrees
 	  dont make me jump out of your computer and hurt you.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^__^
You're not alone =p


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is a guy.


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't think boys are "yucky" I just like being single because you have nothing to worry about!
Besides at my school all the boys are pigs and try to squeeze your boobs or butt


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 29, 2009)

jordynlivesinfuntown said:
			
		

> I don't think boys are "yucky" I just like being single because you have nothing to worry about!
> Besides at my school all the boys are pigs and try to squeeze your boobs or butt


>_>;;


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 29, 2009)

yes i do have a girlfriend, but im going to break up with her soon.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 29, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> yes i do have a girlfriend, but im going to break up with her soon.


Why? D:


----------



## Joe (Mar 29, 2009)

Boyfriend.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 29, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> yes i do have a girlfriend, but im going to break up with her soon.


That is kind of mean, unless she cheated or something...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 14, 2009)

Epic bump.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 14, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Epic bump.


God dammit, are you TRYING to make me depressed?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 14, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course maybe.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a girlfriend. She goes to my school. She's tough, like seriously, you mess with her, she'll take you down. But she's awesome.


----------



## Merlin. (Apr 14, 2009)

There was this girl who I liked, and I think she liked me back... but then it all turned into some big soap opera. >_> She suddenly started acting sort of cold towards me, and then one day in the lunch line I discovered that she had a boyfriend (luckily one of my friends and not some stupid jerk), but then today I asked another friend where that friend was, and he said, "He had a bad weekend. I probably shouldn't tell you any more.". So... maybe they broke up?

Or he's in jail for doing drugs or something... wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 14, 2009)

Merlin said:
			
		

> There was this girl who I liked, and I think she liked me back... but then it all turned into some big soap opera. >_> She suddenly started acting sort of cold towards me, and then one day in the lunch line I discovered that she had a boyfriend (luckily one of my friends and not some stupid jerk), but then today I asked another friend where that friend was, and he said, "He had a bad weekend. I probably shouldn't tell you any more.". So... maybe they broke up?
> 
> Or he's in jail for doing drugs or something... wouldn't surprise me.


So are you saying you are going to get her on a rebound? Just wondering...


----------



## Merlin. (Apr 14, 2009)

IF they did break up, I may try. She is still acting sort of cold towards me, but I wouldn't dream of trying it right after they broke up. Love =/= basketball.


----------



## Suaure (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a girl friend. Its dramatic right now though


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 14, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is it? >=|


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 14, 2009)

My GF was hard to find out she liked me. I always thought she liked me, but any tips that I found on Wikihow.com (Gosh, I need a life) did not work. I finally just asked her out.


----------



## Merlin. (Apr 14, 2009)

DA DRAMA :O

But I never actually had a girlfriend. I'm only 14 though.

EDIT: And lol, I've used wikihow too.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 14, 2009)

Well I am only 12.


----------



## Merlin. (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow. >_>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 14, 2009)

It was not one bit of help to me.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 14, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Well I am only 12.


Uh... too young.


----------



## djman900 (Apr 14, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow what a failure


And im single for a bit :/


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 14, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For what? TBT or a GF?


----------



## Merlin. (Apr 14, 2009)

Wikihow gave me a few pointers, but yeah, not helping much.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can say that again


----------



## djman900 (Apr 14, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im guesin tbt ur never 2 young 2 hav a gf


----------



## Merlin. (Apr 14, 2009)

A friend of mine claims he did it at age 5. >_> Probably not though.


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 14, 2009)

i hav a gf,we've been together for 2 years <3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 14, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Boyfriend.


Really Joe?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 14, 2009)

jordynlivesinfuntown said:
			
		

> I don't think boys are "yucky" I just like being single because you have nothing to worry about!
> Besides at my school all the boys are pigs and try to squeeze your boobs or butt


Kids at my school think there tuff *censored.2.0* when they do that.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see nothing in the rules that prohibits me from being twelve and having an account.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. 

There isn't a rule, but still.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is against the zetabord and some internet LAWS to admit twelve year olds or younger onto internet forums. "Should you choose to do so, they may not post any personal info; name, picture, country, state/province, etc."


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 14, 2009)

I see nothing wrong with having a account and being 12. I got permission from my parents to get this account.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 14, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since you've been a member since 2005 it says when you first join " I agree to the terms and rules and that I am 13 years of age." so Yeah kinda _is_ a rule but many people don't follow it {myself}


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 14, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I joined when I was 12. I really shouldn't have though.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, i did that with an official website (Nsider) and my other disabled account locked to my old email was when I was twelve and when TBT was very young.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 14, 2009)

No I don't.
I'm quite single and it sucks to be lonely =P


----------



## djman900 (Apr 14, 2009)

Back on topic? No more need to discuss age?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 14, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then you are being hypocritical.


----------



## djman900 (Apr 14, 2009)

True ^^ Now get back on topic :/


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 14, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already said I shouldn't have. Just because did something in the past doesn't mean I can't say it was wrong.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 14, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back to the topic...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 14, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol get owned then flee.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 14, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not get owned. I could keep arguing, but this is a topic about BF/GF.


----------



## djman900 (Apr 14, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always on the negative side :/


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 14, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a problem? 

Go ahead Archy what ya gonna say next?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 14, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that if you do something, even if you regret it, and tell someone that it is wrong, it is being hypocritical.



Now can we please go back to the freaking topic?!?!


----------



## djman900 (Apr 14, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow garret your an ignorant douche


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 14, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.

And you my friend need some contacts because it says my name is "Garrett" and you clearly didn't say that.


----------



## djman900 (Apr 14, 2009)

wow I forgot a t are you gunna cry about it?


----------



## QNT3N (Apr 14, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse me, but how old are you? 

You clearly need to grow the *censored.3.0* up, because not everyone is going to spell your *censored.3.0*ing name right, 100% of the time.


----------



## djman900 (Apr 14, 2009)

When I asked him I think he said he was 11


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 14, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to "grow-up" I handed that very well. I could have said WTF U CALLING ME NAMES AND YOUR SOOO DUMB IT GARRETT GAWD MORON!! No I didn't.

So don't tell me I need to grow-up.


----------



## djman900 (Apr 14, 2009)

Well actually  QNT3N is right you do need to grow up


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 14, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Well actually  QNT3N is right you do need to grow up


Thank you.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is that being hypocritical? That's like saying, "I killed a guy, but I regret doing it. So don't do it." Yea, telling someone not to do something illegal is bad... very bad. -_-"


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Well actually  QNT3N is right you do need to grow up


kiss up


----------



## QNT3N (Apr 14, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're acting *censored.3.0*ing stupid over a damn T that goes at the end of you're name.

Not everyone is going to spell it right, so learn to deal with *censored.2.0*, and move on.

And Garett, you just proved all of our points.




			
				Garrett# said:
			
		

> Thank you.


----------



## Suaure (Apr 14, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude. This is freakin EPIC!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was having trouble wording it, I knew that I screwed it up, but, possibly soem people might get my basic idea, somewhat.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 14, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sniff* *sniff*


----------



## djman900 (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow thats impressive ^^


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 14, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Wow thats impressive ^^


*sniff* Thanks *sniff*


----------



## Suaure (Apr 14, 2009)

Once again, that was EPIC


----------



## QNT3N (Apr 14, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what a little child would do.

Thanks for proving all of our points, again!

And don't say "Lol I was being sarcastic"


----------



## mimzithegreat (Apr 14, 2009)

i have my eye on someone  shes so beutifull and funny  i thinks she likes me too  and we hang out a lot people say were a perfect couple


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 14, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I was being sarcastic

<small><small><small>this is fun.</small></small></small>


----------



## djman900 (Apr 14, 2009)

mimzithegreat said:
			
		

> i have my eye on someone  shes so beutifull and funny  i thinks she likes me too  and we hang out a lot people say were a perfect couple


Nice 
 @ Garret really immature


----------



## QNT3N (Apr 14, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure it is!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 14, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I go ride the pony now?


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 14, 2009)

This is like watching a soap-drama thing!
*Sits back with popcorn*


----------



## djman900 (Apr 14, 2009)

Yea GarretT, go ride a *censored.3.0*ing pony


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 14, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> This is like watching a soap-drama thing!
> *Sits back with popcorn*


cna i haz sum

yea!


----------



## QNT3N (Apr 14, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, isn't he great, folks?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 14, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> This is like watching a soap-drama thing!
> *Sits back with popcorn*


I know, this is fun.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 14, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :veryhappy: wait what was this topic?


----------



## djman900 (Apr 14, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad :smiledisapointed:


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 14, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course!
*Gives to #Garrett*
Don't hog it all though! :O


----------



## wookieebeast (Apr 14, 2009)

Yew!!! no they dont


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2009)

another topic ruined by spam...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 14, 2009)

Right now I'm 'dating' (heh) Brynn, but I never date for more than a month at most, I get too bored. I cheat and have quite a few one-nighters, too.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 14, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Right now I'm 'dating' (heh) Brynn, but I never date for more than a month at most, I get too bored. I cheat and have quite a few one-nighters, too.


Why do people even go out with you after you do all that stuff?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 14, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll ask myself that question every now and then, but I'm just very, _very_ attractive and charming.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 14, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if someone was really hot, if they were that much of an *censored.1.3* I wouldn't date them >_>


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 14, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't hate the player, hate the game.

Stroke that ego.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would not of expected that from you. 

You just get more awesome every day, don't you?


----------



## ipodawesum (Apr 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that basically sums it up.


----------



## D Man 83 (Apr 14, 2009)

this topic should be "Here come talk about your personal life and let everyone know"


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 14, 2009)

...I dont have a BF D:


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 14, 2009)

Fabio wins this thread.

Sorry FS.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 14, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

But I'm still neutral Fabio.


----------



## Miranda (Apr 14, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Right now I'm 'dating' (heh) Brynn, but I never date for more than a month at most, I get too bored. I cheat and have quite a few one-nighters, too.


Oh I remember my college days...I woke up with some strange people. XD


----------



## Caleb (Apr 14, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reason girls like people like that....i dont know but it seems to work.  B)


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 14, 2009)

No. ._.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 14, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao Miran.

xDDDDD


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 14, 2009)

just broke up    need me's a new hoe    hahahaha   jk


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, I might be getting a gf soon, or mabey not, still waiting for an answer basiclly


----------



## Miranda (Apr 14, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahaa oh you have no idea.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 14, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I really wanna know? ;DDD


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 14, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do XD


----------



## Miranda (Apr 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll tell you when you're older XDDDD


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 14, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm old enough =}


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 14, 2009)

I feel that I am capable of living life without having to have a relationship with someone, but because people always get confused when I say this(they start to think I'm a lesbian) I decided to become asexual. There, now I can never have all of these guys asking me out ever again.


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Apr 14, 2009)

no not after that lezbo dated me, damn smokers


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 14, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Fabio wins this thread.
> 
> Sorry FS.


: )


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 14, 2009)

No...no I don't... :'(


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 14, 2009)

dating is ovarated   but fun!!!!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow, this topic is the longest any of mine have ever been. thx posters


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 14, 2009)

I dumped her, so now I'm single.
Yay!


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 14, 2009)

boys and girls are both icky    hahhahahahaha


----------



## Horus (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes. My computer <3

<small><small>God I'm such a geek...</small></small>


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 14, 2009)

no i love t rex


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 14, 2009)

...Nope. xP


...Single :/


----------



## Gabby (Apr 14, 2009)

Single.

Still.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is that something you wouldn't expect me to say? >_>


----------



## alexandraa (Apr 15, 2009)

nope... =[


----------



## Robin (Apr 15, 2009)

Nope, but I want one


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 15, 2009)

i have an eye on someone... 

but its hard to ask =[


----------



## Resonate (Apr 15, 2009)

Not exactly...

Still Single, but it seems like a lot of girls want me.  I need to start getting into running practice again though, cuz some of the girls in my school are just PLAIN PHYSCO!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 15, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, with that low self-esteem of yours...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does that have to do with not dating *censored.1.3*s?


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 15, 2009)

Me and my girl have lived together for a year and a half now.


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 15, 2009)

I gots one :3


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 15, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured you'd take anything that comes along...


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 15, 2009)

lol I used to be that way, when I was a young horny little teenager lol

Now instead of a young horny teenager, I'm an old dirty man lol


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pretty much will... There are a few exceptions though.


----------



## shes_a_gamer (Apr 15, 2009)

Yay, I am single and ready for the summer!!!!!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 15, 2009)

lol what does Summer have to do with it?  

Off topic:  i'm totally ready for summer, it snowed here last Tuesday.  Was snowin pretty hard.  I'm so ready to run around with no shirt on lol


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 15, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So your'e telling me that if the hottest girl in school offered you a one nighter and then go back to not noticing you, you'd say no?


----------



## shes_a_gamer (Apr 15, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> lol what does Summer have to do with it?
> 
> Off topic:  i'm totally ready for summer, it snowed here last Tuesday.  Was snowin pretty hard.  I'm so ready to run around with no shirt on lol


EXACTLY, seeing half naked men... I'm so ready for the summer.. I don't want a boyfriend yet though maybe after I graduate from college. However if one comes along it just does, I'm kind of picky though.

And sheesh snow.... it's just raining like crazy here but it suppose to stop tomorrow.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 15, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely love guys like you ZF :3


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 15, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.

The hottest girl in school doesn't notice you? That sucks. I'm glad I'm hot.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never really pay attention to the "hot" girls. I mean sure sometimes, but it's not really a big deal. 

@coffee, heh, thanks =p


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad it doesn't matter.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 15, 2009)

lol I'm one of those guys that are always half naked in the summer.  But I dont know about this summer, again my age is catching up and all the crap junk food I've been eating the last 20 years is definitely catching up.  Starting to get a small belly on me.  but not enough of one that it is gross for me to wear no shirt yet... Yet...lol


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you say that?
Personality>looks


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to the people who get laid.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says you.
Beauty is by the eye of the beholder.

For example, I would never tap you but ZF, yes. <
It depends on the person.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly- sure chicks on The Bell Tree may like his personality, too bad it doesn't matter that he'd never get any in actuality.

Oh, and by the way, if I knew you, we'd have had sex by now, I guarantee.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does it always have to be about sex?


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me, that wouldn't happen.
I'm not a slut, and you're not my type.

And yes he would. He's cute and sweet. That's better than hot and blind. 
And why do you even care if he would or not?


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't be to sure Fabio, alot of girls pick Personality over looks, in fact most do. The girls you might have  been sleeping with might just be sluts.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 15, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inorite.

It seems like thats all he cares about....xP


----------



## Lewis (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm hungry.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 15, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What else matters in high-school? The only reason you say that is because you've never had any.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 15, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> I'm hungry.


I had a steak, so i'm good


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 15, 2009)

@Lewis: Wtf :/

Anyway...

And Fabio, Im sure those girls _were_ sluts.
Girls do care about personality.
They're not gonna sleep with you if you're a total douchebag...


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people aren't like you. Not everyone *censored.3.0*s the first slut they see.


----------



## shes_a_gamer (Apr 15, 2009)

This is hilarious, cause when ppl boast about all the sex they have it's usually b/c they actually don't get any. 

Watch out there are things out there you can catch, and not all girls like a man-whore..


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 15, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> @Lewis: Wtf :/
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...


I'm not a jerk to the girls I want to screw, obviously.

You people assume they're sluts, and they're not. Even if they were, hot sex is hot sex, slut or not.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 15, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> I'm hungry.


I just had hot noodles =D


----------



## shes_a_gamer (Apr 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Even if they were, hot sex is hot sex, slut or not.*







LMAO...

OMG!!!! Ok you gets busy we get it and who cares!!! You're boasting on the internet seriously...who does that!!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 15, 2009)

shes_a_gamer said:
			
		

> This is hilarious, cause when ppl boast about all the sex they have it's usually b/c they actually don't get any.
> 
> Watch out there are things out there you can catch, and not all girls like a man-whore..


Exactly.  People who boast about all the sex the have are FULL OF IT.  Especially when they are still kids lol.

And yeah I know plenty of people out there who have caught things... i know many think it is just a scare tactic for kids, but it isnt.  That *censored.2.0* is dangerous.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 15, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> @Lewis: Wtf :/


I could sense an argument so I panic'd ^^


----------



## Nedrian (Apr 15, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> no....I have a fiancee


pretty much same, but i chose i had a boyfriend nonetheless. we're getting married on October 19th! yay us!


----------



## tazaza (Apr 16, 2009)

i used to


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 16, 2009)

Nedrian said:
			
		

> DirtyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big>*Congratulations!*
</big>


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 16, 2009)

Fabio, why do you always feel the need to "prove" that you're better than me?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 16, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabio, why do you always feel the need to "prove" that you're better than me?


I get pleasure out of beating weaker people down.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 16, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah stop it.
You're not going to beat him down, because I'm going to be there for him<3


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 16, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :O  People who do that to other people FAIL.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 16, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too late. But yeah, he's fun to tease.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 16, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave him alone, please?  :}


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yea, I just found out that my GF dumped me... Said I was to goofy and random. And that I was stupid... She's probably right.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 16, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too scared to go after the stronger people?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 16, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Yea, I just found out that my GF dumped me... Said I was to goofy and random. And that I was stupid... She's probably right.


Hot girls in my school <3 goofy and random.


Win for me.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 16, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody is stronger than me, so I resort to you lowlier types.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 16, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So why not go after someone that's more of a challenge instead of me?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 16, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're more fun to pick on.

Why, am I hurting you?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 16, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, just annoying.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 16, 2009)

Nobody can get to me.
Not even Fabio.
Im the hardest challenge you'll ever find.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 16, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Because I have a feeling that I'm getting to you. You're weak.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 16, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may be weak, but not weak enough to let some random guy on the internet get to me.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 16, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Nobody can get to me.
Not even Fabio.
Im the hardest challenge you'll ever find.[/quote]I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 16, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Nobody can get to me.
> Not even Fabio.
> Im the hardest challenge you'll ever find.


I'll take your word for it.[/quote]I agree with you.
But this poll needs a simple "no" answer.
EDIT Nevermind I missed the second poll part.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 16, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a tip- never admit to me, especially me, that you're weak. I'm going to tear you down in the worst way.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 16, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just telling the truth.

And whatever, go ahead.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not weak. Just thirsty...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 16, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worst.

Fail.

Ever.

You just screwed yourself.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 16, 2009)

Toon][quote="Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worst.

Fail.

Ever.

You just screwed yourself.[/quote]Indeed he did.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 16, 2009)

Toon][quote="Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worst.

Fail.

Ever.

You just screwed yourself.[/quote]I'm sure I did. Not the first time I've done that.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 16, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure I did. Not the first time I've done that. [/quote]You just did it twice in one page.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 16, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure I did. Not the first time I've done that. [/quote]Dun worry FS, I'm here for you.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 16, 2009)

Toon][quote="Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure I did. Not the first time I've done that. [/quote]You just did it twice in one page.[/quote]Not the worst thing I've done.


----------



## shes_a_gamer (Apr 16, 2009)

OMG you guys need to grow up going back and forth like girls. And whoever have time to bully someone online needs a serious life. GROW UP!!


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 16, 2009)

shes_a_gamer said:
			
		

> OMG you guys need to grow up going back and forth like girls. And whoever have time to bully someone online needs a serious life. GROW UP!!


^this


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 16, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just did it twice in one page.[/quote]Not the worst thing I've done. [/quote]There's number 3.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 16, 2009)

On topic: no


I'm here Furry Sparks xDDD


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2009)

The person that made this topic must be REALLY "lonely". =P


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 16, 2009)

sakura said:
			
		

> The person that made this topic must be REALLY "lonely". =P


And I thought you were on my side.... LOL JK


I was bored and this is very fun to watch.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah, I have a boyfriend  His name is Zero Kiryuu, We both go to Cross academy and we're both Guardians(hall monitors) 










<small><small><small> Be jelly pally, you too mirandi </small></small></small>


----------



## Miranda (Apr 16, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> yeah, I have a boyfriend  His name is Zero Kiryuu, We both go to Cross academy and we're both Guardians(hall monitors)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Kaname ftw


----------



## Nightray (Apr 16, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right! Kaname belongs to you! xDD


----------



## Miranda (Apr 16, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes he does. haha <33


----------



## Nightray (Apr 16, 2009)

And...Pally's BF Is Aido Hanabusa


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 16, 2009)

Ahaha! Zero is mine xD
Vampire knight ftw xD


----------



## Nightray (Apr 16, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Ahaha! Zero is mine xD
> Vampire knight ftw xD


NOPE! I called him first xD
Senri Shiki
Belong to you<3 =D


----------



## Princess (Apr 16, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> yeah, I have a boyfriend  His name is Zero Kiryuu, We both go to Cross academy and we're both Guardians(hall monitors)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that means......







LAWLIET IS MINEEEEEE


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 16, 2009)

Am I missing something?


----------



## Princess (Apr 16, 2009)

^^ yes

LAWLIET IS MINE NOW BISHES

<small>i still love zero though >xP


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 16, 2009)

What are you talking about?!?!?


----------



## Nightray (Apr 16, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ^^ yes
> 
> LAWLIET IS MINE NOW BISHES
> 
> <small>i still love Aido Hanabusa though >xP</small>


Yeah, Sure go ahead have him, I'm over him  I'll Have Matt from deathnote 

@BB and Anarchy: you didn't miss anything, We're just having a girl talk over boys


----------



## dsmaster64 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ehm, Well, not really a girlfriend, but we make out all the time. I dunno, the whole permanent girlfriend thing bugs me. I mean I can go on a date with one girl, and go do something else with another. *shrugs*


----------



## Princess (Apr 16, 2009)

NOOOOONONONONONO
MATT IS MINE BACK OFF


----------



## Princess (Apr 16, 2009)

dsmaster64 said:
			
		

> Ehm, Well, not really a girlfriend, but we make out all the time. I dunno, the whole permanent girlfriend thing bugs me. I mean I can go on a date with one girl, and go do something else with another. *shrugs*


Friends with Benefits.
Aren't they fun?


----------



## Nightray (Apr 16, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> NOOOOONONONONONO
> MATT IS MINE BACK OFF


Never fight with mommy, Mommy Always wins! *evil laugh* <3 Have mello ._.


----------



## Gabby (Apr 16, 2009)

I am now not single.

yay.

edit: this relationship lasted i think, if i recall correctly, 6 hours


----------



## Nightray (Apr 16, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> I am now not single.
> 
> yay.


Your taking by me *evil laugh* <3


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 16, 2009)

I got my eye on this reaaaallllyyy cute, tall, high school dude ;]


----------



## Nightray (Apr 16, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> I got my eye on this reaaaallllyyy cute, tall, high school dude ;]


Make sure your eye doesn't pop out =/


----------



## Gabby (Apr 16, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait.
What.
No.

Unless you are... uhh...


awkward.


----------



## John102 (Apr 16, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like someone has a not so secret admirer.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 16, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're not....Dude...I was Joking around...>_>


----------



## Lewis (Apr 17, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> I got my eye on this reaaaallllyyy cute, tall, high school dude ;]


Its me.  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Princess (Apr 17, 2009)

haha lewis.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LAWL


----------



## Nic (Apr 17, 2009)

<.< I might have a boyfriend.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 17, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> <.< I might have a boyfriend.


Lucky you. D=


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 17, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yesss.
It is you, Lewis. <3 xDDD


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 17, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ik it.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 18, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so happy ^^


----------



## Nic (Apr 18, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^-^ Why am I so lucky?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 19, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 19, 2009)

Nope, I like way too many people, it probably wouldn't work ;d


----------



## John102 (Apr 19, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was too.  :veryhappy:


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 19, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or were you? Bum Bum Buauauam!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 22, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## John102 (Apr 22, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> BUMP


kid, sometimes you just have to let a topic die.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 22, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that is no fun


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 22, 2009)

This topic is why I love TBT! lmao so funny


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 22, 2009)

I have my eye on someone... ♥


----------



## Nightray (Apr 22, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> I have my eye on someone... ♥


How cute


I'm confused, don't know what to do D:


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes. I do.


----------



## Resonate (Apr 22, 2009)

I Don't really know anymore... :/


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 22, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to wikihow.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 22, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It getting worked out(;


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 22, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he's all yours


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 22, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> I Don't really know anymore... :/


This.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 22, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO you mean you are not sure if you still have one?


----------



## Nightray (Apr 22, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeeeeah.... >.>


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 22, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you think?


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 22, 2009)

...Nope.
"Waiting for you is like waiting for rain in a drought."


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 23, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm, IDK really.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 23, 2009)

i iz single


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hehe. ^-^


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 23, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Facepalm*

I'll make it easier.

I'm single.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 23, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> i iz single


Uuhhh....no you're not.
You're married to me, k?<


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 23, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I am Polish (somewhat)


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 23, 2009)

i got a girlfriend. but we r seeing less of each other everyday.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 23, 2009)

I have wives. and one cat boy.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 23, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you know what i meaan lol

I dont a have a boyfriend atm


----------



## Princess (Apr 24, 2009)

eh......maybe ;D











jk xP


----------



## Nic (Apr 24, 2009)

;] I have a boyfriend.


----------



## AlyssaSuperbike (Apr 24, 2009)

I am a swinger. So I have sexy time with many people.


----------



## Princess (Apr 24, 2009)

xDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 24, 2009)

XD>-<


----------



## Nic (Apr 24, 2009)

;p I got a sexy bf.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 24, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> ;p I got a sexy bf.


Aha, Good for you
You must be really happy XD


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, a girlfriend.

Sorry ladies.


----------



## Jake123 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Jake123 (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL, JK. 


I have a girlfriend... 
Not very serious relationship, though.


----------



## QNT3N (Apr 24, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Yes, a girlfriend.
> 
> Sorry ladies.


*dramatic music plays*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 24, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Yes, a girlfriend.
> 
> Sorry ladies.


Lies.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nu uh.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 24, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya huh.


----------



## QNT3N (Apr 24, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NU NU NU NU NU NU NANERPUS NANERPUS


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nosir


----------



## Kimmi2 (Apr 24, 2009)

just broke up.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 24, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND I AM A PANCAKE!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 24, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF I DON'T HAVE A BF/GF, YOU DON'T.

/me  being jealous/lonely.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>:[

Seriously... I do. Why does it surprise you so much that I do?


----------



## QNT3N (Apr 24, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He secretly loves you.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 24, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dsafdasjklfkash
YOU'RE NOT SUPPOSED TO TELL HIM.


----------



## QNT3N (Apr 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know.

: >


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 24, 2009)

.__.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey, guess what?

Dumped old girlfriend, dating new one. Today after school. Yay me.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Hey, guess what?
> 
> Dumped old girlfriend, dating new one. Today after school. Yay me.


wee...


----------



## Joe (Apr 24, 2009)

I have many girlfriends & many boyfriends :]


----------



## beehdaubs (Apr 24, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I have many girlfriends & many boyfriends :]


Future mormon?  ;O


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 24, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> .__.


=(


----------



## Horus (Apr 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=D


----------



## Thunder (Apr 24, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=O


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 24, 2009)

=r


----------



## Gnome (Apr 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=|


----------



## Horus (Apr 24, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=/


----------



## Thunder (Apr 24, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=3


----------



## Horus (Apr 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=o


----------



## Thunder (Apr 24, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=X


----------



## Gnome (Apr 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=[)


----------



## bittermeat (Apr 24, 2009)

I just don't have one...


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 24, 2009)

nope


----------



## Resonate (Apr 24, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=S


----------



## Horus (Apr 24, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=<


----------



## djman900 (Apr 24, 2009)

horusus mom is my gf
jk<----------


----------



## Horus (Apr 24, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> horusus mom is my gf


uh oh, I'm being civilized and reporting you.

you don't know what done means either


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 24, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PREZ'S NIPPLES, THEY HURT.


----------



## Prezintenden (Apr 25, 2009)

THEY HURT WHEN I TWIST THEM.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 26, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 26, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> BUMP


Now what was the point of that?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 26, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, I think it was to bump. : )


----------



## lilshortay (Apr 26, 2009)

i have a boyfriend we've been going out for a year and one month :]


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 26, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No *censored.2.0*. Now what was the point of bumping this thread?


----------



## Phil (Apr 27, 2009)

maybe 
xD


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 2, 2009)

SOMEWHAT EPIC BUMP


----------



## djman900 (May 2, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> SOMEWHAT EPIC BUMP


im gunna beat the *censored.2.0* out of u 4 bumpin so much


----------



## fullofmyself (May 2, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> SOMEWHAT EPIC BUMP


You aren't funny. You won't ever be funny. No, this wasn't epic, it will never be epic. so stop... Like now.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never said I was trying to be funny


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 3, 2009)

Her name is Lily... 

<3


----------



## Nightray (May 3, 2009)

^ How cute ^


----------

